# Which martial art?



## jared555 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello,

I have been interested in learning a martial art for a while now.

I have some mental/physical issues that have made it very difficult for me to actually go out and do though.  I am not sure which martial art would actually be possible and also I am in an area that seems fairly limited in choices.

My biggest issue is my weight, I am somewhere between 350 and 400LB.

I also have problems with significant social anxiety and other mental illness like depression, etc.  Due to the meds I am on combined with my weight I overheat very easily. (This is mostly overcome by either airflow or, ironically, moving around enough that the air moving cools me off)

At one point I was considering a taekwondo school but there were big windows opening out into a mall which didn't agree with my social anxeity very well.  Most of the classes local enough are taekwondo.  There are others but the ones I have found are a lot more expensive.

I think I would be fine with most other than the high kicks, etc.  I believe there are other martial arts in the area I just haven't found a whole lot of schools.

http://www.sharpstkd.com/ is the school I was originally looking at but it is also in the opposite direction of where I will be going to college (hopefully) this Fall.

I would really appreciate any suggestions at all, sorry that I haven't been super clear I just haven't really been too great mentally the past week or two.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello Jared welcome to Martialtalk.

Martial arts is a great self esteem builder. It is an excellent way to become physically strong as well as mental and emotionally strong.


Before you start Martial arts it is a good idea to get the clearance ok from your doctor. 

I am guessing by the link your provided you are in Illinois.


http://www.martialartfinder.com/il

This link provides some arts in the area. Maybe if you tell us a little about what your goals are and what you are looking at in a Martial art it can narrow things down more. 

You mentioned Social Anxiety maybe a private or small group setting is ideal for you. Maybe watching class getting to know everyone first might help ease things. Maybe a friend or family member joining with you or being in class may help you. 
Again welcome aboard hopefully others can chime in as well.


----------



## jared555 (Jun 28, 2009)

Being in front of other people in the class isn't as big of a deal, but random people walking around in a mall is.

If anyone here is from the Bloomington/Normal area of IL that knows of schools, etc. that would be great.

Goals would be physical fitness, fun, something useful for self defense, etc.  I am also interested in things like weapons based arts among other things.

My only other issue is my vision, I have almost zero depth perception so when it comes to light contact I would be afraid of misjudging a distance that meant the difference between tapping someone and injuring them.

Taekwondo and Judo are just the two I have heard the most about and TKD is the only thing I have seen in person (sat and watched a few classes at the school I linked to)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 28, 2009)

Here you go Jared.

http://local.yahoo.com/results?stx=martial+arts&csz=Bloomington,+IL

Wingtsun
http://www.dynamicwingtsun.com/location.htm

Judo in Normal,Il
marusse@ilstu.edu <marusse@ilstu.edu>

As found here: 
http://www.judoinfo.com/contacts/browse2.php?Country=United+States&State=Illinois

Aikido:
http://www.bnaikido.com/

Taiji:
Yang Yang
P.O. Box 1113
Normal IL 61761
(309) 862-0667
Chen Tai Chi
Chi Kung

Some internal schools:
http://www.thetaichisite.com/tai-202.htm

Brazilian Jujutsu:
http://www.tcbjj.com/

Jeet Kun Do(Bruce Lee art)
http://www.jkd-concepts.com/index.html

Lots of schools that offer what you are looking for.


----------



## nitflegal (Jul 3, 2009)

Speaking as a big guy, I'd highly recommend spending your time before the fall working on knee and leg strength.  I found when I got back into training that mine weren't really strong enough to take the pounding of my weight on them.  Thankfully, they got stronger as I got lighter so it evened out.  And I know what you mean about the overheating thing; I found pounding the water before class helped as did working on keeping my tongue rotted to my palate and breathing from the guy instead of high on the chest.  If you can keep the oxygen flowing it cuts down on the overheating.  If you want to avoid some of my training stupidity, right from the outset consciously don't use mass to facilitate your techniques.  I used that as a cheat and it took me a long time to unlearn those habits and use taijutsu instead.

As to the school, I'll spout my usual pablum about the teacher being way more important than the style.  Watch the classes, talk to the instructors, and go with the one that has the best vibe.

It'll be fun, enjoy yourself.

Matt

Matt


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 3, 2009)

jared555 said:


> http://www.sharpstkd.com/ is the school I was originally looking at but it is also in the opposite direction of where I will be going to college (hopefully) this Fall.



I'd suggest checking out the college you'll be attending itself.  Many colleges and universities offer extracurricular clubs, and there are often martial arts clubs.  There you may find a more private space, and a more sympathetic group.

You might also consider setting goals for your physical conditioning prior to beginning MA training.  I began by simply walking 2+ miles per day in July of 2008, and started MA training in September 2008 when I had built up some stamina and lost some weight.  You have the luxury of time on your side.


----------



## padre (Jul 3, 2009)

Doctor input may be invaluable on this one. Before you can sign on the dotted line at a MA school, one of the first questions asked will be whether you've gotten medical clearance to do it.

Depending on the doctor, you may even get a tip on what may be appropriate for you.

You could surely expect to get some advice on what to work on in preparation for it, and likely some social anxiety treatment (if you're not already under treatment for it).

My doctor rocks.


----------



## blackxpress (Jul 3, 2009)

Definitely see a doctor first.  You might also think about getting into a gym and hooking up with a personal trainer.  You don't have to be in top physical condition to begin MA training but at 400 lbs. the cardio aspects of training might pose a serious danger to your heart.  If you don't want to go that route, be extremely careful about choosing a school.  Some MA instructors are fitness and nutrition experts who themselves could serve as your personal trainer.  Others, not so much.  The last thing you want to do is fall dead with a heart attack on the dojo floor.


----------



## still learning (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, JUDO ....it is more than you think.....best to go to one and try it!

Big guys like you?  ...do not expect to punch and kick...to hurt you...but if you grab someone....land on them...

TRY JUDO!  .....Aloha,


----------



## grayarea (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi all! My first post here. I just registered today. Anyway, I have seen Tai Chi do some pretty amazing things. It is a great start to conditioning for martial arts. It strengthens and helps bolster the free flow of chi (the bodies energy flow). Tai chi can be done by anyone with patience and persistence. 

Our kwoon (school) has children as young as 17 and kids as old 60 taking Tai chi classes. One woman came in considerably overweight with a cane that she could not walk without. A couple months classes and she is not using the cane for anything except fighting with.

My recommendation is Tai chi. I am not discounting any other styles. You need to find the right teacher too.

Thank you for reading.

Charles Gray
Yellow sash, White Willow Kung Fu.
Kansas City, MO


----------



## seasoned (Jul 9, 2009)

grayarea said:


> Hi all! My first post here. I just registered today. Anyway, I have seen Tai Chi do some pretty amazing things. It is a great start to conditioning for martial arts. It strengthens and helps bolster the free flow of chi (the bodies energy flow). Tai chi can be done by anyone with patience and persistence.
> 
> Our kwoon (school) has children as young as 17 and kids as old 60 taking Tai chi classes. One woman came in considerably overweight with a cane that she could not walk without. A couple months classes and she is not using the cane for anything except fighting with.
> 
> ...


Let me be the first to say, welcome to the site, I would say enjoy but, it looks likes you already have. Good point, Tai Chi is definitely a fine art.


----------

